# SAIA | Wer von euch nutzt es?



## SBC-User (12 September 2008)

Servus leutz, wie manche von euch schon mitbekommen haben setze ich in erster Linie SAIA ein, Gründe dafür gibt es viele, mindestens genauso viele wie dagegen sprechen, und wüßte nun gerne, auch für einen austausch, wer von euch damit arbeitet bzw. ernsthafte erfahrungen damit gemacht hat.

Mich interessieren eure Erfahrungen und Einsatzgebiete

Grüße Markus


----------



## Teddygo (19 März 2011)

Bohr . . ., Spreng . . ., Stemm . . ., Brech . . ., Grab. . . Zerr . . ., Heb . . . . .

Es hat etwas gedauert, aber ich habe diesen Thread endlich freigelegt!!! 

Grund der großen Mühen: Ich nutze SAIA seit ein paar Monaten! 

In meiner Meister-Ausbildung habe ich die S7 kennen gelernt und konnte meine rudimentären Fähigkeiten bei meinem letzten Arbeitsgeber ab und zu bei der Fehlersuche einsetzen. Ich hab dort aber einige Steuerungsaufgaben mit der LOGO umgesetzt.

August 2010 wurde ich dann von meinem neuen Arbeitgeber direkt ins kalte Wasser gestoßen und musste ein SAIA-Projekt von meinem Vorgänger zu Ende bringen. 
Das Projekt war noch mit einer alten Version (1.4) von PG5 und mit einer firmeneigenen F-Box-Bibliothek programmiert, die aber nicht mehr weiter gepflegt wird.

  Darauf folgte ein Projekt mit zwei Lüftungsanlagen. Diese habe ich noch mit der alten PG5 aber schon mit der DDC-Suite erstellt.

  Beim letzten Projekt mit einer Heizungsanlage (zwei Kessel), drei Lüftungsanlagen, eine Statischen Heizung, diverse Lufterhitzer und einer Beleuchtungssteuerung (alles über Modbus), habe ich den großen Schritt gewagt und die neueste PG5-Version und DDC-Suite gearbeitet. Das ganze habe ich mit dem Web-Page-Editor visualisiert und wird über ein Web-Panel bedient.

  Das Arbeiten mit SAIA macht mir viel Spaß und die Kunden sind sehr zufrieden.
Es ist unglaublich, welche Möglichkeiten SAIA bietet! Ich hoffe, dass ich noch viele Projekte damit umsetzen darf. Ich bin z. B. sehr an „S-Energy” interessiert.


  MFG Teddy


----------



## marlob (19 März 2011)

Teddygo schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist unglaublich, welche Möglichkeiten SAIA bietet! Ich hoffe, dass ich noch viele Projekte damit umsetzen darf. ...


Du hast ja jetzt mit S7, Logo und Saia programmiert. Wie fällt denn dein Fazit aus und wo siehst du Vor- und Nachteile bei den verschiedenen Steuerungen?


----------



## PN/DP (20 März 2011)

Teddygo schrieb:


> Ich nutze SAIA seit ein paar Monaten!
> [...]
> Das Arbeiten mit SAIA macht mir viel Spaß und die Kunden sind sehr zufrieden.
> Es ist unglaublich, welche Möglichkeiten SAIA bietet!


Das kannst Du nach ein paar Monaten Praxis natürlich umfassend einschätzen. Vor allem im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern. 
Das bischen HLK ist doch nicht vergleichbar mit richtigen SPS-Anwendungen. 
Falls Du Dich hier nur vorstellen oder Werbung für Dich "dollen Hecht" machen willst, dafür haben wir die Bereiche Stammtisch | Suche & Biete | Werbung und Produktneuheiten.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (20 März 2011)

Hier mal mein *subjektiver* Eindruck von Saia-SPS:

Mir wurde 2009 eine Fabrik im Ausland mit 26 ca. 7 Jahre alten Saia PCD2 und 1 PCD4 aufs Auge gedrückt.
(es sind noch ca. 35 weitere SPS und Kleinsteuerungen in 9 verschiedenen anderen Fabrikaten vorhanden)
Die Fabrik war früher jahrelang ein Experimentierfeld diverser Programmierer, davon ist die Fabrik letztendlich Pleite gegangen. Nun muß die Fabrik effektiv arbeiten, ich mußte in etwa 10 PCDs die Programme zum funktionieren bringen. Es hat sich erwiesen, daß die Fabrik ökonomisch tragfäig ist, wenn die Automatisierungstechnik endlich zuverlässig funktioniert. Leider hat sich herausgestellt, daß das nicht mit den vorhandenen PCD2 zu erreichen ist. Zur Zeit tauschen wir in einer ersten Umbauphase 12 PCD2 gegen Siemens S7-300 aus. Die Programme werden selbstverständlich komplett neu geschrieben - mit Step7 aber kein großartiges Problem.

Ich muß sagen, daß ich von allen SPS, die ich jemals programmiert habe, die Saia PCD2 die unangenehmste ist. Die sehr gewöhnungbedürftige Programmiersprache kann man ja lernen, doch diese (alte) SPS-Technik hat viele weitere Unzulänglichkeiten: die Stabilität der Firmware und der billig aussehenden Hardware ist nicht befriedigend, Ethernet-Kommunikation ist viel zu langsam, die Ethernet-Module hängen sich ca. einmal in 10 Tagen auf und man muß die SPS kurz ausschalten, Programmänderungen erfordern Stop der CPU. Grafcet-Schrittketten verlieren dabei alle aktuellen Schritte. Es ist sehr umständlich, mal eben ein Touchpanel an die CPU anzuschließen und erfordert ausschalten der SPS, falls nicht zufällig schon die richtige serielle Schnittstellenkarte eingebaut ist (die zwar mehrfach vorhandenen integrierten seriellen Schnittstellen können nicht alle Protokolle). Eine Programmbeobachtung der zu 75% in Saia-AWL geschriebenen Programme ist nicht wirklich möglich.

Am Anfang natürlich die große Backup-Aktion. Da mußte ich rauskriegen, welche Programmversionen tatsächlich auf den CPU vorhanden sind und welchem Quelltext die entsprechen. Diese Funktion ist in der Programmiersoftware Saia PG5 V1.3.122 ein Witz, die Projekt-Online-Vergleichsfunktion liefert nur "gleich" oder "ungleich", es reicht sogar, daß sich nur ein Datenwert in einem DB ändert und die Vergleichsfunktion sagt: "Programm ist ungleich". 2 CPU wickeln Kommunikation über DB ab, da ist dann sogar ein gerade gemachtes Backup sofort "ungleich" mit dem CPU-Inhalt. Die Möglichkeit, einzelne Programmbausteine in die CPU zu laden hat zur Folge, daß das Online-Programm auf jeden Fall "ungleich" zum Projekt ist - also immer das komplette Programm laden. Um herauszukriegen, wo die Programm-Unterschiede sind, muß man das CPU-Backup disassemblieren und dann mit Third-Party-Programmen Zeile für Zeile mit dem Quelltext vergleichen.

Im Vergleich zu Siemens Step7 mit den gefühlt "schon immer" vorhandenen wichtigsten Diagnosefunktionen fühle ich mich bei der Saia PCD2 und der Programmiersoftware PG5 V1.3.122 wie in der SPS-Steinzeit. Es gibt zwar neuere PG5-Versionen, doch die Anschaffung dieser neueren Software lohnt sich für uns nicht mehr bei der abzusehenden Restlaufzeit der PCD2.

Mir wurde wieder einmal bestätigt, was ich an Step7 und Siemens-Technik habe und nicht missen will.
Ich kenne nun nicht die neueste Generation von Saia-SPS und Programmiersoftware, dennoch bin ich sicher, daß ich Saia NIE für Neuanlagen einsetzen werde. Auch nicht die mit Step7 programmierbaren PCDxx7.

Meinen Beitrag möchte ich mit einem Zitat der Signatur von IBFS beenden (auch auf die Programmierer gemünzt):


> Die Bitterkeit schlechter Qualität hält noch lange an, wenn die Süße des Preises längst verflogen ist...



Harald


----------



## marlob (20 März 2011)

@PN/DP
deine Erfahrungen mit Saia decken sich mit meinen bzw. mit den meiner Kollegen. Ich "durfte" sogar noch mit dem Vorgänger der PCD, der PCA arbeiten.
Beim Beitrag von Teddygo hatte ich auch den Eindruck hier will jemand (Eigen-)Werbung machen. Bin ja mal gespannt ob von ihm noch eine Antwort kommt


----------



## Teddygo (20 März 2011)

@ marlob

Moin, ich werde dir morgen antworten. Ich habe heute leider nicht viel Zeit und ich denke, ich sollte erst Harald antworten und einige Sachen klar stellen. ;-)




> Das kannst Du nach ein paar Monaten Praxis natürlich umfassend einschätzen. Vor allem im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern.
> Das bischen HLK ist doch nicht vergleichbar mit richtigen SPS-Anwendungen.
> Falls Du Dich hier nur vorstellen oder Werbung für Dich "dollen Hecht" machen willst, dafür haben wir die Bereiche Stammtisch | Suche & Biete | Werbung und Produktneuheiten.
> 
> Harald


 
@PN/DP

Moin Harald! 

Danke, dass du Dich in deiner Herrlichkeit herab gelassen hast um einem "Jungspund" wie mir in seine begrenzten Schranken zu weisen.  
Und es tut mir außerordentlich leid, dass du so viele Probleme mit den alten SAIA-Steuerungen hast und das diese bösen, alten SAIA-Steuerungen deine Firma maßgeblich in den Ruin getrieben haben! 

Mir kommt aber ein starker Verdacht auf: Du hast zwar den bisherigen Thread und meinen kleinen Bericht zwar gelesen – verstanden hast du ihn aber nicht! 

Der Threadstarter interessierte sich nämlich für unsere Erfahrungen und Einsatzgebiete! 

Ich habe auch nie einen Hehl daraus gemacht, dass ich ein ganz kleines Licht in der SPS-Welt bin und bisher (in der Praxis) nur Logos programmiert habe (abgesehen von der Meisterschule)! 
Ich habe aber, glaube ich, deutlich gemacht, wie schnell man sich in die Programme von SAIA einarbeiten kann und selbst komplizierte Aufgaben der HLK meistern kann. 
Und da ich auch mit meinen fast 42 Jahren kein "Jungspund" mehr bin, bin ich auch ein wenig stolz auf das Geleistete –  *ein toller Hecht bin ich noch lange nicht!!! :???:*

Deine Aussage „. . .Das bisschen HLK . . .” zeigt mir aber, dass du zumindest von HLK keine Ahnung hast!  

Ich weiß ja nicht, was SAIA in deinem Unternehmen alles steuert, aber ich denke, dass SAIA ist ein spezielles Werkzeug der  Gebäudeautomation ist. 
Damit Industrieanlagen und Fertigungsmaschinen zu steuern wäre, als wenn du mit einem Porsche-Sportwagen einen Acker umpflügen wolltest! 

*Also haben deine Vorgänger wohl ein grundsätzlichen Fehler gemacht.* 
 
Dann, dein Problem mit dem Auslesen der alten Steuerungen. Ich denke, das dürfte auch bei vielen anderen Herstellern ein Problem sein?! 
Neu Programmieren ist doch meistens die richtige Antwort, wenn man nicht das Original-Programm vorliegen hat, oder sehe ich das falsch - dann korrigiere mich bitte!
 
Dazu noch eine Frage: Warum benutzt du nicht die neueste Programmier-Software von SAIA? Bei Siemens benutzt du, denke ich, ja auch immer die Aktuellste um nicht immer über die alten Programmfehler zu stolpern und um von den neuesten, komfortableren Funktionen zu profitieren!!! 
Und da gibt es zumindest bei SAIA eine ganze Menge!
 
Ich würde gerne noch einige deiner Äußerungen richtig stellen, aber das überlasse ich lieber den Fachleuten mit mehr Erfahrung. *Wie gesagt, ich bin leider noch Anfänger und kann mich mit Dir, lieber Harald, nicht messen! :neutral:
*
  Ich hoffe aber, es meldet sich hier noch ein SAIA-Fachmann zu Wort!

Nur noch eines:


> . . . die Stabilität der Firmware und der billig aussehenden Hardware ist nicht befriedigend . . .


  Man kann SAIA ja vieles vorwerfen, aber stabil und funktionssicher sind sie auf jeden Fall!
Meine Firma setzt schon seit vielen Jahren SAIA ein und Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit hatten sie noch nie! Ich finde, meine Makita-Akkuschrauber sieht auch nach billigen Plastik aus – das sagt rein gar nichts über dessen Qualität aus!


MFG Teddy


----------



## Teddygo (20 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> @PN/DP
> deine Erfahrungen mit Saia decken sich mit meinen bzw. mit den meiner Kollegen. Ich "durfte" sogar noch mit dem Vorgänger der PCD, der PCA arbeiten.
> Beim Beitrag von Teddygo hatte ich auch den Eindruck hier will jemand (Eigen-)Werbung machen. Bin ja mal gespannt ob von ihm noch eine Antwort kommt



Ich finde echt nicht nett, wie hier neue Forenmitglieder gleich runter gemacht werden.
Wenn ich den Eindruck von (Eigen-)Werbung vermittelt habe, tut mir das sehr leid! Das war echt nicht meine Intension!

Als ich den neuen Job angetreten habe war ich sehr unsicher, ob ich den Herrausforderungen gewachsen bin (hat mir einige schlaflose Nächte bereitet)!!!
Daher war ich nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten echt froh, dass die SAIA-Programmiersoftware selbst mir, mit meine begrenzten Möglichkeiten gestattet, die Forderungen der Kunden umzusetzen.

Nur dieses wollte ich mit meinem Thread Ausdruck verleihen!

Schade, dass das falsch rüber gekommen ist! :-(

Ich werde aber morgen noch näher auf meine Projekte eingehen!

*Nachtrag:* Wenn gewünscht, würde ich einen Bericht über meine Erfahrungen mit SAIA schreiben.
Darin würde ich auf die, aus meiner Sicht, positiven und natürlich auch negativen Aspekte eingehen .


Gruß Teddy


----------



## Blockmove (20 März 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das bischen HLK ist doch nicht vergleichbar mit richtigen SPS-Anwendungen.



Unterschätz mal das Thema HLK nicht 

Eine moderne Jalousiesteuerung erfordert mehr Intelligenz als so manche Anlage. Schreib mal einen Baustein zur Lamellenverstellung der den Sonneneinfallswinkel berücksichtigt ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## marlob (20 März 2011)

Teddygo schrieb:


> Ich finde echt nicht nett, wie hier neue Forenmitglieder gleich runter gemacht werden.
> Wenn ich den Eindruck von (Eigen-)Werbung vermittelt habe, tut mir das sehr leid! Das war echt nicht meine Intension!
> ...


Du willst ja jetzt wohl nicht behaupten das ich dich hier runter gemacht habe!
Ich habe lediglich meinen Eindruck wieder gegeben das der Beitrag von dir sehr nach Werbung klang. So wie du deinen Eindruck wieder gibts, das "neue Forenmitglieder gleich runter gemacht werden.".
Was hier im Allgemeinen sicher nicht der Fall ist.
Harald und ich haben nun mal nicht die besten Erfahrungen mit Saia gemacht. Und das haben wir hier wieder gegeben.

@Teddygo
mich würde noch eine Antwort auf meinen ersten Beitrag interessieren.
Wo siehst du die Vor- und Nachteile von Saia gegenüber anderen dir bekannten Steuerungen?


----------



## Rudi (20 März 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Unterschätz mal das Thema HLK nicht
> 
> Eine moderne Jalousiesteuerung erfordert mehr Intelligenz als so manche Anlage. Schreib mal einen Baustein zur Lamellenverstellung der den Sonneneinfallswinkel berücksichtigt ...
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das lese denke ich immer an Bürohengste die sich auf Arbeit Rolltreppen ins Haus bauen lassen und dann abends im Fitness-Studio viel Geld ausgeben um wie ein Hamster auf dem Laufband laufen zu dürfen.


----------



## bike (20 März 2011)

Teddygo schrieb:


> Ich finde echt nicht nett, wie hier neue Forenmitglieder gleich runter gemacht werden.



Es ist eben augenscheinlich, dass du etwas beurteilst, das du vielleicht in seiner ganzen Tragweite noch nicht beurteilen kannst.
Wenn du. wie selbst schreibst Anfänger in der Programmierung bist.

Als bei uns das TIA vorgestellt wurde war die Meinung bei einigen, dass mit Klicki Bunti es einfach ist ein Programm zu erstellen.

Doch Programmieren ist eben doch mehr.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (20 März 2011)

Rudi schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese denke ich immer an Bürohengste die sich auf Arbeit Rolltreppen ins Haus bauen lassen und dann abends im Fitness-Studio viel Geld ausgeben um wie ein Hamster auf dem Laufband laufen zu dürfen.



Nicht alle Jalousien sind in Büros. 
Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Bericht gelesen über die Technik des neuen Terminals am Flughafen Singapur. Beleuchtung bei Tag durch NC-gesteuerte Spiegel, die das Tageslicht "verteilen". Dazu die beschriebenen Jalousien zur Beschattung. Die Projektierung dieses Systems hat über ein Jahr gedauert.

Deshalb der Hinweis, das HLK nicht zu unterschätzen ist.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## dalbi (20 März 2011)

Hi,

also wir machen ja auch hauptsächlich HLK Technik (Heizung-Lüftung-Klima).

Dazu setzen wir unter anderen Siemens S7, Desigo und Saia ein. 
Die alten Steuerungen von Saia da muss ich PN/DP vollkommen zustimmen waren echt nicht das gelbe vom Ei vor allem der AWL Editor ist da echt mist (Ist jetzt auch noch so).
Was man da für Kopfstände machen muss um den Code zu Prüfen finde ich unglaublich, weiss nicht wer sich das ausgedacht hat.
Die neuere Software geht schon und man kann sich sein Programm aus der vorhandenen Bibliothek zusammen klicken aber wehe es wird etwas technischer und man muss selbst was basteln. Das ist mit den Mitteln die da vorhanden sind schwierig. Der BACnet-Konfigurator ist auch etwas Trickie und bei vielen Datenpunkten sehr unübersichtlich.
Ich selbst finde da eigentlich das Siemens Desigo System schöner das lässt sich in (Simatic) CFC-Programmieren und man kann sich notfalls mit SCL, Bausteine erstellen falls es etwas in der Bibliothek nicht gibt, hier sollte Saia vielleicht mal ansetzten und ihrem Editor auch ST als zusätzliche Sprache verpassen.

Zum Thema HLK, das hat eigentlich wenig mit Jalousien und Licht zu tun, oder kann man damit das Raumklima beeinflussen.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Blockmove (20 März 2011)

dalbi schrieb:


> Zum Thema HLK, das hat eigentlich wenig mit Jalousien und Licht zu tun, oder kann man damit das Raumklima beeinflussen.



Ja kann man


----------



## dalbi (20 März 2011)

Ich würde es trotzdem trennen in Gebäudeautomation und HLK. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## GLT (20 März 2011)

dalbi schrieb:


> Ich würde es trotzdem trennen in Gebäudeautomation und HLK.


Trennen? 

Desigo reift inzwischen u. im Bereich GA/HLK ist es m.E. eine echt gute Wahl und seitdem XWP die DTS abgelöst hat, geht die Arbeit noch flüssiger.


----------



## DennisBerger (27 Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte das Thema nochmal gern aufgreifen, was für und gegen Umstieg auf Saia spricht.

Ich danke euch vielmals und hoffe auf gute Argumente.

Dennis


----------



## mariob (27 Mai 2014)

Hi,
und was ist der Hintergedanke der Umstellung? Wie soll ich schreiben, im vorhergehenden Laden hatte ich 300er Derivate eingesetzt, aber prinzipiell mit dem Augenmerk Lagerhaltung. Also möglichst keine große Palette an Steuerungen und HMI. Ein Programmiersystem möglichst für alles, jeder kann damit umgehen.
Bei Siemens kann man jemanden fragen bei Saia wird es sicher lustig. Es spricht also technisch, sozial und betriebswirtschaftlich alles dagegen, es sei denn ihr kriegt das Zeug geschenkt und sogar da ist es in einer Produktion grenzwertig.
Einfache Frage, was kostet die Stunde Stillstand in der Produktion, wieviele Stunden dauert dann Analyse und Problemlösung und wieviel billiger ist die Büchse? 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2014)

Saia ist im Maschinenbau kaum vertreten.
Hier gibt es eigentlich nur 2 große Systeme: Siemens und Codesys basierte Systeme (Beckhoff, Wago, ...)
Wobei Siemens je nach Statistik / Markterhebung zwischen 70 und knapp 90% liegt.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (27 Mai 2014)

Hallo

die Frage ist warum Ihr bei eurem Bestand überhaupt von eurer SPS Technik weg wollt. Oder will die GL und ihr sucht Argumente dagegen ? 
Da kommt dann obige Auflistung ins Spiel. Die kann Man noch etwas verlaengern.

zB Aenderung im Run der CPU auch bei laufender Maschine. Ist für mich ein ko Argument für SAIA. Oder kann die das inzwischen ?

Gruss


----------



## DennisBerger (28 Mai 2014)

danke dir ..  

gruss Dennis


----------



## DennisBerger (28 Mai 2014)

doppelt..  *edit


----------



## ducati (28 Mai 2014)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> Wir bekommen diese Steuerung tatsächlich fast geschenkt.. (aus Gründen die ich aber nicht im Forum schreiben kann).
> Deshalb und firmenpolitisch soll es deshalb laut GL Saia sein, diese wollen nun Argumente was pro und contra Saia spricht.



Infos zu SAIA kann ich wenig geben, außer das mir bekannt ist, dass sie fast ausschließlich in der Gebäudeautomation eingesetzt wird.

Aber für Eure Umstellung ist das fast unerheblich. Wie ich das bisher verstanden habe, wollt Ihr aus Kostengründen von Siemens zu SAIA wechseln. 

Das ist doch ne ganz einfache Rechnung, wieviele Steuerungen sind das, was spart Ihr pro Steuerung, wieviele Mehrkosten entstehen durch Schulung, Lernphase, doppelte Lagerhaltung, doppelte Systembetreuung für die Zeit bis alles auf SAIA umgestellt ist. Selbst ein BWLer sollte das eigentlich ausrechnen können. M.M. lohnt sich ein Umstieg nie und nimmer.

So jetzt kommt's: Da Siemens selbst aber die 300er irgendwann abkündigen wird, steht auch dann eine Umstieg auf TIA S7-1500 mit allen oben beschriebenen Kosten/Problemen an. D.h. wenn man eh demnächst irgendwann wechseln muss, stellt sich schon die Frage, ob man bei Siemens bleibt.

Nur würde ich persönlich zu einer "industrieüblichen" Steuerung greifen. Wenn die SAIA so gut für den Maschinenbau geeignet wäre, würde sie ja jeder einsetzen. Tut aber so gut wie niemand.

Gruß.

PS: zu Siemens gibt's hier im Forum immer guten Support, für SAIA eher weniger  um mal wenigstens ein handfestes Argument zu liefern


----------



## vollmi (28 Mai 2014)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> zB Aenderung im Run der CPU auch bei laufender Maschine. Ist für mich ein ko Argument für SAIA. Oder kann die das inzwischen ?



Dass kann Saia auch. Allerdings muss man dann doch ziemlich auf FUP verzichten (einfache Verknüpfungen gehen schon) und ist praktisch auf AWL angewiesen.

Für mich liegen die Schwerpunkte bei Saia auf der Gebäudeautomation. Sehr viele Protokolle und Schnittstellen, sehr günstig, guter integrierter Webserver und eine sehr mächtige HLK Bibliothek.

In der Maschinensteuerung sehe ich SAIA nicht wirklich. Es seidenn man hat wirklich einen Profi der genau weiss wie er das Programm zu schreiben hat, dass immer ein Download in Run möglich ist und auch jeder draus kommt.

mfG René


----------



## DennisBerger (28 Mai 2014)

danke   dir


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Mai 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Sehr viele Protokolle und Schnittstellen, sehr günstig, guter integrierter Webserver und eine sehr mächtige HLK Bibliothek.



Mit "guter Webserver" meinst du sowas:
http://www.heise.de/security/meldun...uer-200-000-Industriesteuerungen-1934787.html

Schlimmer als der Fehler aber dass es für einen Fix mehr als ein halbes Jahr gebraucht hat. 
You get what you pay for.


----------



## vollmi (28 Mai 2014)

Welcher Hersteller ist denn da sicherer? Siemens mal sicher nicht. 

Das ganze Thema halte ich sowieso für sehr hochgekocht und Boulevard Blatt mässig aufbereitet. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen René


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Mai 2014)

@DennisBerger

Es ist ja anerkennenswert, dass Du die Sinnlosigkeit Deiner 
Fragen eingesehen hast.



DennisBerger schrieb:


> :wink: danke   dir





DennisBerger schrieb:


> danke dir ..
> 
> gruss Dennis



Trotzdem ist es ein absolutes No-Go, den Inhalt eigener 
Beiträge aus bestehenden Diskussionen zu löschen, nur 
weil Dir die Antworten nicht passen.


----------



## Interessent (30 November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Saia ist ja nun eine Steuerung, die nicht all zu oft eingesetzt wird. 
Ich such jemanden, der erfahren in der Programmierung von SAIA ist. es geht hierbei um die Steuerung von Klimageräten oder Ähnlichem.
Bei dem Angebot handelt es sich um eine langfristige Anstellung ab dem neuen Jahr...

Falls jemand Interesse hat, gerne hier antworten oder PM.


----------



## vollmi (30 November 2015)

Ich würde das im Jobangebote Bereich ablegen da wird es eher gesehen.
Die Steuerung wird durchaus nicht selten eingesetzt. Gerade in Klima und Kältemaschinen ist Saia schon recht verbreitet.

mfG René


----------



## norustnotrust (30 November 2015)

Wow, der ZOMBIE Thread  ! Wenige Threads sind so oft wiederbelegt worden wie dieser...


----------



## bike (30 November 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Wow, der ZOMBIE Thread  ! Wenige Threads sind so oft wiederbelegt worden wie dieser...




Das ist kein Zombie, das ist Indianerwerbung. 
Der Indianer schleicht so durch die Gegend. 


bike


----------

